# Want this brake set up.....



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

I found this on motive.com need help on how I go about getting the same brake set up!!!!
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=4075554
You have to scroll down a little. Its the grey jetta posted by turbovags!!!
I should say I don't want the same set up. I was more going along the lines like I'm going to get the audi q 04 brakes for the car then put on the brembo calipers. Anyone know how or where to get those?




_Modified by murraydo15 at 3:46 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

Okay, aside from what I told you in PM.
Here's what you need to know.
Whatever calipers you get, they need to be able to fit on the rotors. If you are going to do a complete brake job, you will need the following.
Rotors, front and rear.
Pads, front and rear.
Stainless Steel brake lines, front and rear.
2 liters minimum of DOT 4 (DO NOT GET DOT 5) brake fluid.
Calipers (all 4 Brembo will be super expensive)
That is just for the brakes. Not to mention the tools required to do the job, as well as a buddy to help and a few hours of time.
And oh yeah...all of those brake parts need to be compatible! IE..depending on the size of the rotors you will need atleast a 16" wheel otherwise the rotors wont fit. The calipers have to fit on the rotors, and the pads have to fit the calipers WHILE on the rotors. For example, you might find a rotor and caliper that fit, but some HKS pads are chunky and will scrape for a few miles while driving until the pads are worn down. 


_Modified by New2theGame at 4:54 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

Alright got you


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

Meh, let me get home from work and ill post up sone links to the parts i am getting for my brake upgrade that i plan on doing in a month or two.


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

Sounds good, you've been a good sport to put up with me!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

Haha...well since you plan on being a future mechanic, I don't want you to me a dumbass


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

I live in Michigan, so I have to take classes to be an mechanic as it is. I can't work for most dealerships in MI anyways without certification. Beside I would go to classes anyways just so that I actually know more of what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

Here are the links, as promised.
Front Rotors http://www.performance-cafe.co...45f2b 
Rear Rotors http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=740 
Front Brake Pads http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=111 
Rear Brake Pads http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=113 
Stainless Steel Lines Front http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=115 
SS Lines Rear http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=737 
Brake Fluid http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=836
I wont be messing with my calipers just yet. I am going to just paint mine and see how i like 'em, and then go from there.


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *New2theGame* »_Here are the links, as promised.
Front Rotors http://www.performance-cafe.co...45f2b 
Rear Rotors http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=740 
Front Brake Pads http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=111 
Rear Brake Pads http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=113 
Stainless Steel Lines Front http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=115 
SS Lines Rear http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=737 
Brake Fluid http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=836
I wont be messing with my calipers just yet. I am going to just paint mine and see how i like 'em, and then go from there.

How big are those Rotors?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

They are pretty good sized. I don't have the exact size, but if you want I can take some pictures of them on my buddys GTI...


_Modified by New2theGame at 11:15 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

I guess, I sent an message to the guy that works there, so I should find out through him the excat size. You can take pictures if you want


_Modified by murraydo15 at 10:23 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*

I also wrote up a new list of how I'm going for the BT for my car, but waiting to post it up till I figure out the brakes....


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (murraydo15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murraydo15* »_I found this on motive.com need help on how I go about getting the same brake set up!!!!
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=4075554
You have to scroll down a little. Its the grey jetta posted by turbovags!!!
I should say I don't want the same set up. I was more going along the lines like I'm going to get the audi q 04 brakes for the car then put on the brembo calipers. Anyone know how or where to get those?
_Modified by murraydo15 at 3:46 PM 4-1-2009_

Dude, be very careful and do your homework if you are going to piece together a complete brake system. You should first identify the intended usage of your car (road racing, track events, autoX). If your car will be seeing track time then keep in mind, bigger is not always better, especially when using OEM parts. Bigger can mean heavier, and you do not want to increase unsprung weight as it will affect handling and acceleration. Going to a bigger 1 piece rotor is a quick and easy way to increase unsprung weight (cast iron is not light). There is quite a bit of engineering that goes into a brake system, thermal dynamics, coefficients of friction, front to rear brake bias, front to rear weight distribution, etc. it is easy to piece together brake components that will work. It is not easy to piece together brake components that will work really well. 
IM me if you would like some more info. I'll help you any way I can. I also have some used Brembo components you may be interested in.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (turbovags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovags* »_
Dude, be very careful and do your homework if you are going to piece together a complete brake system. You should first identify the intended usage of your car (road racing, track events, autoX). If your car will be seeing track time then keep in mind, bigger is not always better, especially when using OEM parts. Bigger can mean heavier, and you do not want to increase unsprung weight as it will affect handling and acceleration. Going to a bigger 1 piece rotor is a quick and easy way to increase unsprung weight (cast iron is not light). There is quite a bit of engineering that goes into a brake system, thermal dynamics, coefficients of friction, front to rear brake bias, front to rear weight distribution, etc. it is easy to piece together brake components that will work. It is not easy to piece together brake components that will work really well. 
IM me if you would like some more info. I'll help you any way I can. I also have some used Brembo components you may be interested in.

He just wants big rotors and brembo calipers for looks. I have already been talking to him through PM. Lol...


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *New2theGame* »_
He just wants big rotors and brembo calipers for looks. I have already been talking to him through PM. Lol...

Oh, he wants a BBK (bling brake kit).


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (turbovags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovags* »_
Oh, he wants a BBK (bling brake kit). 

Yup, which is why I showed him what I am doing. The suggested stuff that I pieced together above looks good (I just installed the same setup on a buddys car last weekend), and works well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All for a total of around $500. And he could get some new calipers if he wants or just paint his current ones.


----------



## needtobeast (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

The brakes on the gray jetta looks sick... hope i can actually do that to my vw


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (needtobeast)*

They do, but they also serve a purpose. All of you that are thinking of upgrading brakes really need to research it and make sure you get what is practical for your usage. Dont just get something because it says "Brembo" or because it looks cool.


----------



## needtobeast (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (New2theGame)*

yeah i dont mind the look, but most importantly its the performance that usually gets me







, i would choose brembo or hawk pads for me. and i would go with drilled rotars, im pretty sure the logical thing to do is put performance and looks into your brain storm


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (needtobeast)*

Hey I've changed my mind on the whole bling thing for my car. I'm not going to be getting big rotors for the car. I'm pretty much just up-ing it to like 11.3 for front and back and then I'm going to buy from ebay brembo brake caliper covers......


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (needtobeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *needtobeast* »_The brakes on the gray jetta looks sick... hope i can actually do that to my vw









Thanks, they also work really well. That car has about 500 BHP so better brakes were a must. The car also sees the track on a regular basis. 
Guys, keep in mind that a well tuned suspension, light weight wheels, and high performance tires are as important to increased braking performance as the brake components themselves. Do your homework.


----------



## murraydo15 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Want this brake set up..... (turbovags)*

Ok I found a set that I may do. 12.3" on the front with Porsche Boxter Calipers. Then 12.1" for the rear with Porsche Boxter Calipers/Porsche 966 Calipers. I can get the rotors for pretty cheap then ebay sells quite a few Porsche Calipers for cheap prices, obiviously they are used ones but I can just take them some where for a cheap repainting......The only thing that confuses me what rotor the Porsche Calipers will fit on, I see that they need an offset of 25mm or 27mm for the front and I figure that will fit the rotors that I want for the front but what throws me off is the Pistion size







Gahhhhhhhh Need more help on my set up


----------

